# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Garage conversion to garden shed

## JeffW

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]Hello everyone, my house is being renovated and as a part of it we are building an attached garage for our house. This will be a two car garage as my wife is planning to buy a car soon. Our earlier garage was a detached garage and it is besides our garden. So now we are planning to convert the garage into a garden shed or a garden garage. It is a small single car garage with aluminium sheet roofing. We will be removing the garage cabinets from it and will install them in the new garage. There will be only garage tool cabinet in it and we will remodel it to store our garden tools. 
 I would like to get some opinions and advice on this old garage makeover. I am not sure how the tools must be stored. If anyone here have converted their garage into a garage shed please help me out here. What are the things I should be knowing and be careful about?

----------


## OBBob

Welcome. That's a rather broad question.  I'd sketche it up,  work out what you have to store in there and google the best disagree ideas for what you have.   
I made a niffty storage rack for long handled tools,  which was just a 1200mm x 400mm peice of plywood with a heap of 80mm diameter holes cut in it. Then attach horizontally to the wall (using brackets) about 1200mm off the floor. Works well.   
There's are heaps of ideas or there.

----------


## justonething

You may wish to consider installing some skylights or laserlight roofing in your garden shed. The extra light and warmth will be very good for seed germination.

----------

